# Munich and Dingolfing plant tours (Euro Delivery)



## rduncan (Jan 19, 2004)

If you are in Munich - especially when receiving a car from the factory via European Delivery - here are some great tours to take, plus a lodging recommendation (from my recent experience as a visitor, and previous resident). I'm sure that you'll enjoy either one of the tours. If you have a 5/6/7 series, I suspect that you'd appreciate the tour of that car's production in Dingolfing, if you have the time. I found it well worth the trip! Excellent tour! :thumbup:

Attached are descriptions of the Munich and Dingolfing tour:

*Munich tour*
Short, around 1.5 hours (as I recall from many years ago), covering 3-series production, in English (need to book ahead) and German. Large groups, due to this tour being listed on the BMW web site, with its own reservation agent available by phone.

Contact information:
http://www.bmw-plant-munich.com/mue...lebnis/werksfuehrung/index_werksfuehrung.html 
Welcome to BMW
Thank you for your interest in our Plant.
Most guided tours are from Monday - Friday in English and German. Groups of up to 30 visitors are requested to register for a guided tour in writing under the following address: 
BMW AG
Dept TM-K
D-80788 München
Germany
E-mail: [email protected]
Fax: +49 (0) 89-3 82-2 58 78
We will be happy to accept registrations from individual guests and groups of up to five persons. Just call +49 (0) 89-382-23 306 for information on tour dates and times. 
On account of great public interest, you are advised to book a date for your tour in good time.

*Dingolfing tour*
Long (4 hours, plus possible option of lunch), covering 5, 6, and 7 series production, in English or German (plan ahead with tour leader). Smaller groups, owing to Dingolfing's location 100 km NE of Munich, accessible by car (just off the Autobahn) or train.

An overview of 5 series production is available on the Dingolfing web site (Flash, audio and slides: go to the plant main page at http://www.bmw-plant-dingolfing.com/ and select both (a) "A Vurtual Tour of the Plant" on the left-hand side, and then the 5-series specific, "A Dream Becomes Reailty" icon on the right-hand side of the main page), which gives a good overview of what you'd see on the Dingolfing tour. It's nice, but nothing compared to the real tour, believe me. Do not watch this and think that you've seen all that there is to see, as the guided tour is terrific and amazing to see the vast scope of the facilities and production in process, ask Qs, get hands-on, watch laser welding and construction, see the workers in various stages of assembly, etc., etc.

Contact information:
http://www.bmw-plant-dingolfing.com/dingolfing/htdocs/english/dialog/kontakt/index_kontakt.html 
Contact
We will be glad to help you. 
Do you have any more questions or remarks regarding the BMW Dingolfing Plant and would you like to contact the Plant? 
In that case please write to the following postal address:
BMW AG 
Abt. TD-K 
Postfach 1120 
D-84122 Dingolfing 
Germany
Klaus-Henning Hoffmann ++49/ 87 31 / 76 - 27 59 7
Alexander Bachner ++49/ 87 31 / 76 - 21 63 3
Or just contact us by e-mail whenever you like

The web page has the ability to direct e-mail messages to the contact staff listed, but it did not appear to be working when I used it in mid- 2004, so here is the direct email address: [email protected]

*Recommended Lodging in Munich* :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I can't recommend the following location enough, as the serenity and charm of this Bed & Breakfast really was a high point of our stay in Muenchen: Gaestehaus Englischer Garten (www.hotelenglischergarten.de). They are ideally located: adjacent to the beautiful and peaceful Englischer Garten, just North of the main part of town, but in a fun area (Schwabing, just North from the University district), only a few U-bahn (subway) stops from the Freimann Delivery Center (for Euro Delivery). The B&B has part of the Isar river running thru the old mill house, and is adjacent to the forest and walking paths into the park itself (with a lake nearby, Biergarten adjacent to the lake, bike and boat rental, etc.). Fr. Zankl, the owner, is a BMW fan (owns a silver E46 M3 convertible). They have secure, underground parking. Their staff is very friendly - especially Sonja, who delivers great smiles and cheer along with a sumptuous breakfast each morning in their lovely backyard patio, next to the river and forest (please say "Hi" to Sonia "from the Duncans" if you stay there.). Our room had views of the park, a river running under the window, and quiet through the evening and night. The hotel has many positive reviews in travel guides, which is what led me to this location (Fodor's and Frommer's reviews, as I recall). You can see pictures and more at their web site. You know how much you want a place to rest and quietly relax when you arrive from a long trip - this is the place!

This location is also well known and appreciated by others in the area. The staff at the Freimann Delivery Center recognized the address that was traveling to and noted that it was the finest Gaestehaus in Munich (as we were entering the address in the Prof Nav system to get me there).

There is a nice, open-air restaurant across the street, also adjacent to the Englischer Garten - try the Kaiserschmarrn ("King's Madness") for a sweet treat: a local specialty of sweet pancake with baked-in berries and fresh apple mousse, server fresh from the pan. Yum! We ate their on occasion, as did a large, congenial, local crowd. :beerchug:

Enjoy!

Robert


----------



## ProcyonB (Aug 16, 2004)

rduncan said:


> If you are in Munich - especially when receiving a car from the factory via European Delivery - here are some great tours to take, plus a lodging recommendation (from my recent experience as a visitor, and previous resident). I'm sure that you'll enjoy either one of the tours. If you have a 5/6/7 series, I suspect that you'd appreciate the tour of that car's production in Dingolfing, if you have the time. I found it well worth the trip! Excellent tour! :thumbup:
> 
> Attached are descriptions of the Munich and Dingolfing tour:
> 
> ...


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Very nice post and write up. We wandered by the place on our little (Big) walking tour of the Englischer Garten last June after picking up the 330ci. We stayed in the Hotel Torbrau downtown and found it to be very nice, conveniently located, wonderful rooms, superb staff, great breakfast buffet (One of the nicest I've ever had in Germany) and they threw in a good parking space for free. All in all, it probably worked out to be close to the same price as your inn...but without the ambience or quiet location. (However, the Torbrau is probably on one of the best people/auto watching corners in Muenchen). I'll probably try and book the Englischergarten Hotel next time over though, looks very nice. In addition, I did the Munich plant tour years ago and it was well wothwhile (I'd worked in a Chevrolet plant during and after college in my younger days). Everybody here worries too much about getting an English language tour in advance. We walked right up and took the German tour without a wait (And the Guide did it in English for us anyway!). Tschuss!!


----------

